# Two New Additions



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I had only intended on one addition...a girl for my hubby to spoil and play with after losing Cupcake. We found a breeder about two hours from us (3 with the ferry ride) and emailed her. She had several babies available, one being a wf pearl pied which we figured out was a hen because mom wasn't a visual pearl. So on Saturday we went to get her. Except that when we got there, my hubby ALSO fell in love with a wf lutino. I'm assuming male just because he's so much more outgoing and brave than the little girl. They're in a separate room, in a cage together, where they'll stay till I'm sure my current flock is clear of any and all bacterial issues, which should come to light when I get the necropsy back this week. But hubby is already in love, playing with them for hours on end. They're both really sweet and didn't mind the shower I gave them to clean them up. They're both around 12weeks old, so they're just babies but super cute nonetheless! Sorry about the quality of the photos, they were taken with my cell as my camera battery is charging right now. O yea, we named them Shredder (the wf lutino) and Pebbles (the wf pearl pied).


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Roxy im so jealous ha ha they are both adorable


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

they are gorgeous roxy, im jealous


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Aw shucks guys thanks! If Shredder is a boy like I hope, then next year I'll get some cute lutino and wf lutino babies....I just don't know who or what to pair him up with yet. I'm thinking maybe a baby I hatch out this year. I want to keep some of my own this time around.


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

They are beautiful babies, both of them


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

such beautiful birds they are gorgeous


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

LOVE the pearl pied, shes gorgeous. i like the random patch of pearls on the white back lol

theyre both lovely


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Ok, Just because I get a new baby to play with..... lol they are cuties, I want the little girl, or one just like her. Now you are going to have to change your signature again.... lol.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Nice birds  Do you know what the WF lutinos parents were? With the nice head feathering it looks like it may also be a WF lutino pied.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I Want Them When Can I Come And Pick Them Up? LOL


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

Too cute


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

They are both very adorable


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thanks guys...sritels the wf lutino had a wf lutino mother and a wf normal gray split pied father. He was the one with the smallest bald spot, part of the reason we picked him. I'm actually not sure on gender, its just a guess. But he's super sweet and loves to explore. His feathers really stand out but there's no way to tell pearl in a wf lutino is there?


----------



## DollyGirl (Mar 6, 2011)

They're so pretty! I would love to have a Wf pied pearl one day. You are so lucky to have all the wonderful birds that you have. Even nicer your husband loves them too!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Dollygirl! My hubby loved tiels first, introduced me to how wonderful they could be, and I took it from there to expand it to a breeding hobby. He now realizes that we have enough room for me to ideally have as many as I want lol. You're only in Utah, I'm working on pearl pieds, might get some this year (if Fuzzy gives me what I want) so if you're ever interested let me know. And now for some more pictures, they're just too cute to NOT take pictures, even when fighting over a q-tip. But Pebbles got smart and decided that now when we give her the q-tip, she runs before Shredder can get to her and take it from her lol.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Too cute im in love  may have to bird-nap them lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Lindsey, wouldn't Lucky be jealous? lol...she's so adorable!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

She be saying "what another pearl huh" lol bless lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I would LOVE to have a normal gray hen...love love love it! I think they're beautiful just because they are normal.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I might have to get a normal male to keep her happy shame dusty passed


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I know he was beautiful! I would if I were you...that way to keep things even. And then once breeding season is in full swing find your wf lutino!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

My only hope is where i got big mac and dumpling from for wf lutino


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

At least you know of a place right?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

yea lol as for the grey i will have to go to a pet shop


----------



## DollyGirl (Mar 6, 2011)

It would be cool if I was brave enough to try breeding, if I could find a yellow cheeck hen for Beaker. Beaker is split for SLYC and fallow. He'd be a fun guy to see what he would produce.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O you would get some lovely babies!!! Are there no breeders in your area? Its really hard to find any breeders out here, even the pet stores are limited on what they get and I'm trying to stay away from pet store birds.


----------



## DollyGirl (Mar 6, 2011)

Pretty much the breeder I got my 2 from is the only one I know of here in utah. I would definantly get other birds from her again. The only thing is she lives like 3 hours from me. I'd like to learn proper handing feeding techinque some time.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I know there's videos on youtube that explain how to do it...


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> Roxy im so jealous ha ha they are both adorable


I, too, am so JEALOUS, Roxy! Congratulations on beautiful tiels! (hmmm, wonder if I can sneak that WF lutino away,  )


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZLKClkFqM8

Check out this video of Shredder...he would not let go of that q-tip! So cute! You can't steal him but I can give you the email of the breeder I got him from, she has more wf lutinos...


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

You making me jealous


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm sorry Lindsey! I'm just encouraging you to find your wf lutino!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im having trouble finding one, it wouldn't be a problem if i could drive i would drive miles and miles lol


----------



## luvtiels (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm a little bit late, but congrats! they look so cutie 
I never see WF here before, only in pictures. so they are real uh?!:blush:
How I wish i can have them too!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yep they do exist...males are harder to get then females, so if he's a boy like I think he is then I got really lucky! Thanks you...Lindsey does your bf drive? He could take you. Or a friend who you could give gas money to? I drug a friend along with me last week on a bird trip!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol yea he drives a motocycle though


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hmm that makes it harder...how about your son? How old is he? Can he drive?


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Lovely new babies, congratulations!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thank you! And might I say you have some beauties as well!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

They are so cute!!!!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> Hmm that makes it harder...how about your son? How old is he? Can he drive?


He is only 15 lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are really pretty


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'll come up with more ideas Lindsey! Thank you Spike!


----------

